# odd morph ball python



## jrh3 (Jun 12, 2011)

this guy is super rare.     

so rare they dont exist.


----------



## massaman (Jun 12, 2011)

hmm you sure thats the real color as the background is black and white!


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 12, 2011)

massaman said:


> hmm you sure thats the real color as the background is black and white!


its a joke, i had some free time so i played around on photobucket. :santa: :santa: :santa:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 12, 2011)

OMG NO!!! He ate his own head too?


----------



## GreenOasis (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL...that's great! That'll be the morph Hubby tries for next!  

Oh, no wait...no he wouldn't...what guy would WANT blue balls? :lol:


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 12, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> LOL...that's great! That'll be the morph Hubby tries for next!
> 
> Oh, no wait...no he wouldn't...what guy would WANT blue balls? :lol:


hahahahahahaha lmao


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

GreenOasis said:


> LOL...that's great! That'll be the morph Hubby tries for next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





angelofdeathzz said:


> OMG NO!!! He ate his own head too?


----------

